# Heads Up! Middle Provo Runoff



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

Most of you are probably already aware, and it has been running high for awhile, but the "real" runoff has begun. Currently releasing at 1200 cfs.

http://water.cuwcd.com/reservoirs/res_t ... res=jordan

Flush! Baby Flush!


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, that's not the only place. Most of the state is in runoff, although things are starting to look better.


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup. Runoff seems to be everywhere. I am getting impatient! :evil: But that is the price of a great snowpack season - which will really benefit the rivers. 

MP is now releasing at 1600 CFS - fun to watch and pay attention to for a river-geek like myself.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only nerd that plays around on that site. I was on the Weber about 10 days ago right before they bumped the flows up to around 1200. It was funny to see that the next day.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

finally! I've been waiting for this. Time to go fishing!


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, at least you'll be alone on the river.


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like it is about 750 as I type. Could someone tell me what optimal flow levels would be?


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

tap said:


> Looks like it is about 750 as I type. Could someone tell me what optimal flow levels would be?


250 for fly fishing

1500 with a spin rod


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

water temp is more important than streamflow and it is running from 41-42 degrees right now (late march to early april temps). It is very fishable but if you are looking to go over there and slay you might have another thing coming. BTW, i wouldn't expect the middle to drop much below 500-600 cfs intil this fall. (Ironically enough, the new power generator generates peak power at 600 cfs) im so glad the government spent 55 million dollars, 8 years, and killed off the entire size classes of trophy fish the middle used to produce for the provo river restoration projest just so they could ruin the fishery by running it colder than hell at 600 cfs most of the year. The restoration project was one of the worst ideas the state ever had. At least there is another sewer treatment plant now up by the dam in the wetlands disguised as a barn! :roll:


----------

